# Mutants and Masterminds in NY



## matthewajg (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello all - 

I am looking for players interested in joining a semi-weekly Mutants and Masterminds campaign.  Players should be character-oriented and comfortable with role-playing.  The campaign in question will rely heavily on social interaction, real-world issues arising from being a super-hero (identity, relationships, financial realities), problem solving, and good-old super-hero smack-downs!  Anyone interested should send a brief description of yourself, an approximation of what nights/weekends you are available, what games you have played in the past (no experience with Mutants and Masterminds necessary!), and where you live in relation to Manhattan.  Please email:  matthewajg@hotmail.com


----------

